# Mt7 so gut wie Trial Zone?



## coaster (8. Mai 2015)

Ist die Magura Mt 7 in der Bremsleistung so gut wie die Hope Trial Zone?


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Mai 2015)

Wenn sie so gut ist oder laut Ali C noch besser als die Saint dann auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtMTB (9. Mai 2015)

Hab jetzt die MT5 vorne und kann nur sagen das die Bremse der absolute Hammer ist. Steht meiner Meinung der Hope in nichts nach. Sie lässt sich auch super dosieren. Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Mir wäre der Preis für eine MT7 zu hoch für den geringen Mehrwert.
Hebel sieht besser aus, ok bleibt Plaste...
soll 10% mehr power haben, danke ... MT5 reicht mehr als vollig. Nochmehr und ich hab Angst um meine Gabel 
Druckpunkt verstellbarkeit ... naja muss man wissen ob man das braucht.
Ich kann nur sagen das der Druckpunkt außergewöhnlich hart / fest für Magura ist.
Tip top in allem 
Einziger kinken derzeit, sie hört sich an wie ein Gütterzug ... weiß net warum? Scheiben sind sauber, kein Öl auf den Beläge etc. vielleicht hat ja wer nen Tip?


----------



## coaster (9. Mai 2015)

Würdest du die auch für hinten empfehlen?


----------



## DirtMTB (9. Mai 2015)

Aus meiner Sicht ja. Hab aber bislang noch keinen Hobel mit hinten Disc gehabt, deshalb nur eine theoretische Empfehlung  Fahre sie ja nur vorne...
kurz um, ich würde die auf jedenfall hinten fahren wenn ich könnte... hab aber nen Inspired Element Rahmen mit VBrake.
PS: Einfahrzeit ist sehr lange...


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Mai 2015)

Also ich kann auch die Trialzone für hinten (mit Jitsie Belägen) sehr empfehlen. Weiß nicht, was du da für Probleme hast.


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Mai 2015)

Der maddin fährt doch mt7 vorne und hinten am Marino.
@ZOO!CONTROL


----------



## kamo-i (12. Mai 2015)

Ich vermisse hier irgendwie eine total sinnvolle Aussage von family biker. Schade... 

 

*duck und weg*


----------



## platten (12. Mai 2015)

...wie wäre es mit;

word!

von wem die ist, weiß ich aber nicht... ;D


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Mai 2015)

Kann als Seilzug und Mineralöl Freund leider nicht viel zum Hope-Vergleich sagen, dazu bin ich meine Hopes am Skye "damals" zu kurz gefahren.. aber eventuell hilft dir der Thread weiter, den ich eben eröffnet habe


----------



## coaster (29. Mai 2015)

Hab jetzt die Mt5, erster Eindruck Klasse. Das Kürzen und das Entlüften ist einfacher als bei der Hope und der Knick der Leitung am Nehmer ist nach innen gewichen. Optik gefällt mir auch. Was mich etwas stört ist das Schwimmen der Beläge in der Zange. Ob da die 8.1 von der Mt7 besser sind? Die Bremsleistung ist noch nicht so gut. Die Bremsscheibe war wohl mit irgendwas beschichtet. Ist lauter als meine frisch geflexte Hs am VR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (29. Mai 2015)

Lauter wie eine HS?
Das klingt aber nicht gut. Egal ob eingefahren oder nicht, quietschen sollte sie nicht. 

Mein Tipp: Bremsscheibe mit warmen Spüliwasser reinigen und danach ordentlich mit Wasser abspülen. Bremsbeläge ausbacken.


----------



## coaster (29. Mai 2015)

Wieviel Grad und wie lange?


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Mai 2015)

Alles nicht effektiv... Isopropanol Kanister bei Amazon kaufen und Scheibe darin einlegen und auch die Löcher mit ner Zahnbürste sauber machen.


----------



## coaster (29. Mai 2015)

Gibts auch in der Apotheke. Einlegen, rausholen und einbauen? Oder nachbehandeln? Auch schmirgeln?


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Mai 2015)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Alles nicht effektiv... Isopropanol Kanister bei Amazon kaufen und Scheibe darin einlegen und auch die Löcher mit ner Zahnbürste sauber machen.


Aha...
Aber glaub mir Nico. Die beschriebene Methode ist mehr als bewährt! 

Zum ausbacken:
Am besten alte Herdplatte oder alte Pfanne nehmen. Einfach voll aufdrehen und warten bis alles ordentlich heiß ist. Die Beläge mit der Belagseite drauf legen und max 2-3 min drauf lassen. Vermutlich dampft es dann ein wenig und riecht auch. 
Danach auskühlen lassen und bloß nicht abschrecken. 
Bitte die Zeit beachten und nur in Ausnahmefällen machen. Wer es übertreibt muss damit rechnen dass sich der Belag vom Träger löst.


----------



## coaster (29. Mai 2015)

So. Hatte noch Isopropanol im Keller. Beläge sahen schon versüfft aus. Sind wie gesagt neu. Wie da Öl drauf kam ist mir schleierhafft. Abgeschliffen und gebadet. Gereinigt und eingebaut. Genau wie vorher. Mit gezogenem Hebel lässt sich das Hinterrad mit dem Fuss oder der Hand bewegen und macht einen Höllenlärm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (29. Mai 2015)

Auf dem einen Bild eine schmutzig eine geschliffen, Bild 2 beide nach dem Bad. Scheibe natürlich auch gereinigt. Allerdings mit dem Alkohol und nicht mit Spülmittel. Morgen wird gebacken


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Mai 2015)

coaster schrieb:


> Beläge sahen schon versüfft aus. Sind wie gesagt neu. Wie da Öl drauf kam ist mir schleierhafft.







coaster schrieb:


> Das Kürzen und das Entlüften ist einfacher ...



Baden in Isopropanol hilft nicht. Da saugen sich die Beläge nur voll und das Öl bleibt drin. Lad dir das hier mal runter: klick. Sehr detailliert beschrieben, wie man das wieder sauber bekommt. Trickstuff hat auch mitgewirkt.


----------



## coaster (29. Mai 2015)

Als ich die Bremse befüllt hatte, hatte ich die Beläge nat. ausgebaut . Und gekleckert wurde da nicht


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Mai 2015)

coaster schrieb:


> Als ich die Bremse befüllt hatte, hatte ich die Beläge nat. ausgebaut . Und gekleckert wurde da nicht


Kenn ich aber auch von Hope Scheiben. Wenn man die auspackt, dann sind die schon vollgesifft gewesen. Ich reinige neue Scheiben immer prophylaktisch.

Du scheinst die Sch*** aber in letzter Zeit auch anzuziehen. Hatte auch mal so ne Phase.


----------



## coaster (30. Mai 2015)

Genau. Repariere auch die Hope Bremsen von den anderen Jungs im Club. Die funktionieren immer super. Nur meine Hopes wollten nicht so richtig. Jetzt versuch ich es halt mit der Magura. Wird schon. Danke für den Download.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Mai 2015)

Sei bitte vorsichtig beim schleifen, wenn die Belagsfläche dann nicht mehr ganz plan ist fehlt dir ebenfalls Leistung. Und es dauert bis alles wieder eingefahren ist. 
Ansonsten kann ich nur noch einmal die sehr einfache Methode von mir ans Herz legen. Die ist mehrfach bewährt und eben sehr einfach. Es muss zum beispiel nicht von der Trägerplatte aus erwärmt werden. Im Gegenteil macht es sogar von der Belagseite mehr Sinn, da dieser deutlich höheren Temperaturen im normalen Einsatz ausgesetzt ist. Nicht immer kommt die volle Temperatur am Trägerblech an, weil ein Belag auch isolierend wirken kann. Und das was ausdampft sucht sich schon seinen Weg weg vom Belag. Das diffundiert nicht plötzlich wieder ein.

Das Reinigen in Spüliwasser hat den Vorteil, dass die ganze Scheibe untergetaucht ist und mit einer sauberen Bürste oder Zahnbürste komplett fettfrei wird.


----------



## coaster (30. Mai 2015)

Alles so gemacht wie vorgeschlage, mit Belag nach unten in den alten Topf, 5 min. Qualm und angeschliffen. Abgespült und die Scheibe mit kochendem  Spüliwasser geschrubbt. 1a. Leise und BISSIG. HAPPY!!!  Dankeschön euch allen


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Mai 2015)

Siehste


----------



## -X- (10. September 2016)

coaster schrieb:


> ... Was mich etwas stört ist das Schwimmen der Beläge in der Zange. Ob da die 8.1 von der Mt7 besser sind? ...



Ich hab vorne in der MT5 die 4teiligen der MT7 drinnen. Ich finde das Spiel der Beläge in der Zange störend. Was meint Ihr?

LG -X-


----------



## coaster (10. September 2016)

Nö. Alles supergut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (10. September 2016)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen die Trialzone (mit Tech 3 Hebel und Jitsie Belägen) gegen eine Avid BB7 mit Odyssey Kabel, SD7 Hebel und Trialtech Beläge ausgetauscht (wollte die gleichen Hebel haben).

Die BB7 ist genauso gut wie die Trialzone, Power und kein Spiel der Beläge. Am HR vielleicht durch die Kabellänge nicht aber am VR ist es als würde man gegen eine Mauer fahren. Die Mono Trial Scheibe habe ich beibehalten.


----------

